# How to replace parking brake cable 96 pickup



## mdpry (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a 1996 Nissan Pickup 5-speed I just bought and it appears the cable has come loose or broken under the dash. It has the handle that pulls out from the dash. The handle can be pulled with no effort and after closely looking I can see the pulley where the cable goes behind. The cable can be seen but it does not move. I am guessing it broke at the end of the cable. I have taken the two nuts off of the mounting bracket on the floor but it doesn't budge. I can find no other fasteners to remove. Anyone give me some help on getting that bracket loose so I can replace the cable? :newbie:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there should be a "U" clip holding the cable housing, slip it off and that should give you enough slack to slip the cable out of the pulley..


----------



## mdpry (Aug 6, 2013)

Finally found the places I was missing. The pivot at the handle that connects the rod going down to the bracket going up under the dash had me hung up. I couldn't reach the bolts way up under the dash so i drove the keeper ring off of the pin holding the bracket to the handle and will replace it on reassymbly. It took forever to find the part number. Finally found some really good diagrams. For my 96 Std Hardbody MT 4cl, I found some at Nissan Parts | Online Nissan OEM Parts and Accessories Just plug in your VIN. My cable broke just past the small ball at the end of the cable. I imagine this happens on many of them. What was strange is I could find the replacement cables for the rear all over the place but took forever to find the front one for my truck. Thanks everyone for looking and to SPEEDO for answering me.


----------

